# Ambulance Drivers Cert



## socalemt123 (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to DMV and received my temporary ambulance cert that is valid 180 days. How long does it normally take to receive the actual one in the mail? When I took the exam I didn't have my NREMT results yet so they checked the box saying no I didn't have my EMT cert. Do I have to send that into DMV or how does that work? DMV didn't know much about it, especially since they graded my test wrong telling me I missed five until I looked at it and said NO I only missed 2..


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jul 3, 2011)

From my own exp. and asking quite a few others......the one that is "coming" in the mail never comes. I have yet to see a white copy ambulance cert. oh and btw it isn't a card its just a white piece of paper like the temp. one just not pink


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I went to DMV and received my temporary ambulance cert that is valid 180 days. How long does it normally take to receive the actual one in the mail? When I took the exam I didn't have my NREMT results yet so they checked the box saying no I didn't have my EMT cert. Do I have to send that into DMV or how does that work? DMV didn't know much about it, especially since they graded my test wrong telling me I missed five until I looked at it and said NO I only missed 2..



As long as you got the pink copy then you are fine. My white copy took 167 days to come in the mail. But I started applying places with just the pink copy and that was good enough for them.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright thanks. The DMV that issued it didn't even put an issue date and put the wrong birthday expiration date. She crossed it out and put the correct one so who knows. I also didn't have my NREMT when I took the ambulance drivers cert. Does that matter? I thought they said I had a year to get an EMT cert. I have it now as I passed NREMT just recently. I wonder how they check. Hopefully it comes soon...


----------



## Joe (Jul 6, 2011)

dude, i applied back in march. i got my white copy about 2 weeks ago. its the original one you filled out. it doesnt seem to matter getting it tho. everywhere i applies was cool with the pink copy. plus, in Ca you dont need it.... there are NO freaking yobs mang

oh and for the emt card. call the dmv and ask for the emergency medical person or the comercial drivers licence department (i think there the same extension number) they will probably want you to take it in or fax it or something. good luck tho


----------

